# Display problems while playing games-Radeon 5670 and CRT monitor



## kaudey (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,
I recently purchased a system with an AMD phenom 2 555 BE and Sapphire Radeon HD5670 1GB card (thinking I would be able to play at least some of the new games). I have an LG 15" CRT monitor. I installed Zoo Tycoon 2 and Deus Ex 2 on my system and started playing. The issue I am seeing is abrupt blackouts on my monitor, i.e. while playing, all of a sudden my monitor turns off (the power LED blinking) and wont turn on whtever I do. Sometimes it crashes to desktop and sometimes if I press Alt+Tab or windows key, the monitor turns on and shows me the desktop. Other times whn I am not playing games it works just fine. At first I thought it is the display driver and uninstalled and reinstalled it but still no go. Is it my monitor or the display adaptor? Or something different altogether? I postponed a monitor purchase for somedays but I can go for a 22 inch LCD monitor if it comes to that. Please help   .

My complete config:
AMD Phenom 2 555 BE
Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2
OCZ 2GB DDR3 1333Mhz
Sapphire Radeon HD 5670 1GB
CM Extreme 500W
Zebronics Bijli cabinet
LG 15" CRT (looks like a joke, I know)


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

kaudey said:


> Hi,
> I recently purchased a system with an AMD phenom 2 555 BE and Sapphire Radeon HD5670 1GB card (thinking I would be able to play at least some of the new games). I have an LG 15" CRT monitor. I installed Zoo Tycoon 2 and Deus Ex 2 on my system and started playing. The issue I am seeing is abrupt blackouts on my monitor, i.e. while playing, all of a sudden my monitor turns off (the power LED blinking) and wont turn on whtever I do. Sometimes it crashes to desktop and sometimes if I press Alt+Tab or windows key, the monitor turns on and shows me the desktop. Other times whn I am not playing games it works just fine. At first I thought it is the display driver and uninstalled and reinstalled it but still no go. Is it my monitor or the display adaptor? Or something different altogether? I postponed a monitor purchase for somedays but I can go for a 22 inch LCD monitor if it comes to that. Please help   .
> 
> My complete config:
> ...



how old is that PSU? test your rig with another PSU. say some good one.


----------



## kaudey (Jun 28, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> how old is that PSU? test your rig with another PSU. say some good one.


 
I bought everything just 2 weeks back except the monitor. My system runs fine with this PS, only while playing those 2 games I am seeing the issue, and at those times also my system is running but the display is not there.


----------



## ani1751 (Jun 28, 2010)

OMG..............HD5670, on a 15' CRT... God help GPU


----------



## kaudey (Jun 28, 2010)

ani1751 said:


> OMG..............HD5670, on a 15' CRT... God help GPU


Hehehehehe...I know its a joke. Can you suggest something (I mean a 22inch monitor with HDMI)?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

kaudey said:


> I bought everything just 2 weeks back except the monitor. My system runs fine with this PS, only while playing those 2 games I am seeing the issue, and at those times also my system is running but the display is not there.



other games run fine? if so, it game thats got some problem. not your system. also check if they released any patch. sometimes patch resolve conflicts between card & game.

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




kaudey said:


> Hehehehehe...I know its a joke. Can you suggest something (I mean a 22inch monitor with HDMI)?



get 20" monitor. HD5670 is a bit too much for 22". for 20" get Acer H203H or Benq G2020HD


----------



## kaudey (Jun 28, 2010)

I tried only Zoo Tycoon 2 and Deus Ex 2 and faced the problem of monitor blackout for both the games. I would like to know if the display (monitor) can cause the issue.

Also, why cant I use a particular monitor with a particular gfx card, like in this case why cant I use a 22" with 5670? How is it going to tax the Gfx card?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

kaudey said:


> I tried only Zoo Tycoon 2 and Deus Ex 2 and faced the problem of monitor blackout for both the games. I would like to know if the display (monitor) can cause the issue.
> 
> Also, why cant I use a particular monitor with a particular gfx card, like in this case why cant I use a 22" with 5670? How is it going to tax the Gfx card?



than please try some other game. preferably something like COD MW or something. this will teast your card well.

you can use. but HD5670 isn't too powerful to do FULL HD gaming. if you satisfied with 1600X900 gaming, go ahead & game on a 22" but do remember HD5670 isn't designed to be a Full HD graphics card. its power falls between GT240 & GTS250. close to 9800GT


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 28, 2010)

On LCD monitors, everything looks good only at native resolutions, so if you play a game at, say, 1600x900 on a monitor with a native resolution of 1920x1080, it won't look as good. But it won't look very bad either. So if you really want a bigger monitor, go for it, there won't be any problem. but you may not be able to run games at full HD.
For the problems, check the DVI to D-Sub adapter (I suppose you have one). And even though unlikely in your case, just check if temperatures are within limits while playing games. You can use CPU-Z, GPU-Z, Speccy, SIW etc to know system temperatures.
By the way, why are you playing those age old games with your brand new PC? You can play the best & the newest games at 1024x768 with this card.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 28, 2010)

HD 5670 can run most games fine in 1600 X 900. So 20" will be good.
1280 X 720 in a 1600 X 900 monitor wont be that much bad.Same in 1600 X 900 in full HD monitor.


----------



## kaudey (Jul 2, 2010)

Problem seems to be gone for the time-being, after I installed windows 7 enterprise. Will keep an eye for the issue if it comes back. I am still pondering over the monitor to buy. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2010)

kaudey said:


> Problem seems to be gone for the time-being, after I installed windows 7 enterprise. Will keep an eye for the issue if it comes back. I am still pondering over the monitor to buy. Thanks for all your input.


get BenQ V220 monitor....


----------



## asingh (Jul 2, 2010)

If you ever put in a more powerful GPU, please replace that PSU.


----------

